# Awesome effect in iMovie



## jove (Feb 1, 2003)

The following shows how to create a zooming mosaic that blends  into the original.

Import photos
1) Using MacOSaiX, create a mosaic
2) Import the original and mosaic into iMovie
3) Apply a basic zoom out Ken Burns Effect on the mosaic
4) Do not apply a KBE to the original

Blend
5) Drag both clips to time line
6) Take a still from the last frame of the mosaic
7) Apply a soft focus with 0:0 Effect Out to the mosaic still
8) Apply a soft focus with 0:0 Effect In to the original still
9) Apply a crossover transition between the now softened mosaic still and the original


----------

